# Discussion-Culture



## Walter (Jan 18, 2002)

Since there has been a lot of hassle going on of late in several threads, I thought I could ask the opinion of You all, what Your ideas of a "cultivated discussion" on this forum are?


----------



## menchu (Jan 18, 2002)

"Cultivated", as the dictionary says, means "provided with culture and upbringing", so... if you ask me, I think there are people who have a vast knowledge about ME, who know how to express what they want to say, who make a marvellous use of language and irony, and are humble still.
But, as you find everywhere, others of this kind sometimes can "upset" others...
Everyone's free to act the way they choose, but hey! the borders between freedom of expression and rules are a bit blurring (I'm not saying _here_, you already know that always happens with concepts). Now's the moment when your signature appears... "Let's not be nasty".

As for me, I suppose I look up to Cian, but I never reply at that kind of forums cause I haven't read as muh as others here, plus I don't have the books with me at the cybercafé, and I feel some steps under you... Keep on teaching!


----------



## Walter (Jan 19, 2002)

menchu: I too adore the "Master's of Tolkien's lore" around here a big deal. But I don't think the "knowledgeable" ones - like Cian, Grond, Gothmog, Ancalagon, ReadWryte, Pontifex (to name but a very few) see their contribution to the forum as "teaching", but rather as "sharing" their knowledge, views and ideas.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 19, 2002)

I think it is appropriate to do two things when replying to a thread:

1) State facts to back up an assertion (or hopefully more rarely to disprove another). Use quotes from the book or author when possible.

2) State your opinion if it can't be supported by fact, and be SURE TO SEPARATE THE TWO.

There is no need for anything else (such as your opinion of someone else's reasoning, ignoring facts stated in #1, or adding lots of words to something that can be said short). Be sure to answer the original question. Don't restate what other's have said, unless the statements have been ignored.

If #2 is jumped on by someone else, well that's ok. Be a brick about it. Have a sense of humor.

That's all I can think of. I may have left a bit out...


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 20, 2002)

Good LORD! If I come across like a TEACHER let me know NOW! Bahahaha This whole thing is as much a Learning experience for me as it is anyone else. I've been "taught" quite a bit in the threads, mostly by folks much younger then myself and often in a manner that had nothing to do with anybody "Proving their superiority" over me, which is a wonderfull thing.

I can't recall how many times someone would mention something in the Forum that would send me on a wild spree, books strewn about the floor around my chair and Microsoft Reader running with a copy of one of the books on my screen as I dug into the depths of some subject that it had never occured to me to look into, only to find that an assumption I had been making for years is wrong. Perhaps I should be more diligent in stating that fact in a post when it happens, just to support the good reasoning and well placed comments that triggered my research...


----------



## Snaga (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted by Eonwe



> Have a sense of humor.



Wise words indeed. I lost the plot a bit in a certain thread and posted far more aggressively than I should have, in response to something I really didn't like. I didn't post anything outright rude or personal, but insensitive to other peoples opinions. And just inviting more of the same (which I got!).

My new rules (for my own posts) are:
(1) Could I honestly put a smiley at the end and mean it?
(2) If its not about Tolkien don't post it!

Unfortunately it is all too easy to get addicted to the trill of arguing for arguments sake, and sometimes not even realising that's what happening.

 (I mean it!)


----------



## menchu (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Walter _
> *menchu: I too adore the "Master's of Tolkien's lore" around here a big deal. But I don't think the "knowledgeable" ones - like Cian, Grond, Gothmog, Ancalagon, ReadWryte, Pontifex (to name but a very few) see their contribution to the forum as "teaching", but rather as "sharing" their knowledge, views and ideas. *





> _Originally posted by ReadWryt _
> *Good LORD! If I come across like a TEACHER let me know NOW! Bahahaha*



Well, Walter, I think I forgot the "me" at the end!  At least that how I see it, I am learning a lot here, from all those Masters! I could literally study Tolkien books, but sometimes it's not that easy for me cause I have so much stuff to get into my head (let's just say I have high aspirations) and so many interests that I can't come up with what I would like...

RW, you could be one of those "teachers" of mine, believe me!!


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 25, 2002)

While it's great to have access to folks who have either read most or all of the book by and about Tolkien, or who have remarkable memories, a good discussion also requires people who are willing to do some deep thinking about these stories, or ask some probing questions. It's possible to have read everything Tolkien wrote and still have missed or never noticed some deep insight into a character, or to have overlooked a similarity in some elements, or a contrast. Some of my most rewarding discussions on this or similar forums involve newer readers bringing a fresh perspective to the work.

Of course, there's more to these forums then "learning". Some of the fun in being an enthusiast of these books is in sharing that enthusiasm with others.


----------

